# RT Custom Wooden Stompboxes



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello, this is thread about my 100% handmade wooden guitar pedals!
I use mainly five types of wood:
- *European Walnut
- European Hawthorn *which is extremely rare in thickness for making pedals
*- European Black Locust *which looks very nice in the final finish
- *Wild Cherry Wood
- Dogwood (Cornus sanguinea l. ) *which is XXX extremely rare in thickness for making pedals

*All builds finish: laser engraved wood & SHELLAC!*


*Some of my builds (Klon Centaur clone) EU Black Locust Wood:*


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

_*Zendrive clone (walnut):









*_


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

*Cornus sanguinea l. (Dogwood)
XXX* extremely rare wood in thickness for making pedals.* I use it on special occasions like on this hand made wood burnig art - pyrography!!!

Fuzz Face:*


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

*European Walnut*:

Vemuram Jan Ray clone + Diy Dr. Boogie:


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

*Wild Cherry Wood!*

Pharaoh Fuzz + one of my first Klon Centaur builds:
*



*


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

*European Hawthorn!*

Fulltone OCD clone + MXR Phase 90:


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

*Plum Wood!*

Xotic BB Preamp clone (my first build):


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

*EU Black Locust Wood!*

Hartman Analog Flanger + Tech 21 Sansamp:


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

*European Walnut!
*
Wampler Welvet Fuzz Clone:







and many other pedals I have done !


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

*European Hawthorn!*


Paul. C. Timmy clone:


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

Test build with* European Beech Wood:








..................*


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

*European Walnut!*

Tube Screamer + Friedman BE-OD clone:

*







*


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

*European Walnut!
*
Fuzz Factory made to order with cyrillic inscription:


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

I hope you like them ?


----------



## Robert (Jun 22, 2020)

Those look _really_ nice.  

What kind of laser do you use?


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

I don't have my own laser, I do the prepress in the coreldraw and than my local printing house does that. ?


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 22, 2020)

Wow, nice work! Those look beautiful. By the way, is that a rehoused sans amp, or do you have a schematic for it?


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 22, 2020)

Those are awesome!


----------



## TheSin (Jun 22, 2020)

Killer!


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> Wow, nice work! Those look beautiful. By the way, is that a rehoused sans amp, or do you have a schematic for it?


I use project Tech 12 bass driver (PCB by 12afael)





Only change on this PCB is that i use TLC2264CP for IC2!


----------



## zgrav (Jun 22, 2020)

are you making the wooden boxes and taking them to your printer to get the laser etching?


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

zgrav said:


> are you making the wooden boxes and taking them to your printer to get the laser etching?


Yes of course!  I make wooden boxes myself from start to finish. I only do engraving in the printing house.


----------



## zgrav (Jun 22, 2020)

RT Custom said:


> Yes of course!  I make wooden boxes myself from start to finish. I only do engraving in the printing house.


Beautiful work.  Also nice to see the shielding on the inside of the boxes.


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 22, 2020)

RT Custom said:


> I use project Tech 12 bass driver (PCB by 12afael)
> 
> Only change on this PCB is that i use TLC2264CP for IC2!



Gotcha. Thanks! I'll have to look into that project.


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> Gotcha. Thanks! I'll have to look into that project.


XLR wiring (balanced output) on that schematic is wrong (pin 1 goes to ground not pin 3) and DPDT bypass wiring (SW1, SW2 and SW3 on the schematic) must be wired corectly with LED and ground wire to be able to turn the pedal on and off!
If you need help, call!


----------



## CodyTheWizard (Jun 22, 2020)

Very nice! Are you hand carving these or are you using a router/cnc?


----------



## Barry (Jun 22, 2020)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 23, 2020)

Amazing!


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 23, 2020)

CodyTheWizard said:


> Very nice! Are you hand carving these or are you using a router/cnc?


I do most of the work by hand. From cutting the trees in the forest to the drying wood a couple of years at my place, .. only electric tools that i must use are wood saw, the stationary planer for precise, rapid thickness planing and straightening, ... than i use hand milling machine for deepening the box .... edges of the box i shape by hand with wood files ...  sandpaper for pollishing surface (from 120 to 3000 grit) ...


----------

